# Jesus age 12



## Preach

When did Jesus become a son of the commandments, age 12 or 13? I've read both ages. Also, where is the Biblical command in the law of Moses that a Hebrew becomes responsible for keeping the law at age 12 or 13? Thanks.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

I think this has to do with His Bar Mitzpah. The Bar Mitzpah is an official coming of age.

But regardless, Jesus had to be sinless from birth to death. Him being a child was never an excuse.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Jesus "elder exam" took place at the "traditional age". It marked his transition _from the human standpoint_ to adult responsibilites. The Law of Moses doesn't specify a time. But at some point, all young men stopped staying at home with mom and the siblings, and started accompanying their fathers on the annual feast-trips to the Tabernacle/Temple.

As for 12 or 13, all we're told is that Jesus went up to Jerusalem for this exam at age 12 (Luke 2:42). And this means that by the time he was 13 he was ready to come up for the Passover in his own capacity.

[Edited on 2-7-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## wsw201

Albert Edersheim has some good info on this subject. ccel.org has three of his books.

You can check them out Here under Edersheim.


----------



## Preach

thanks


----------



## CalsFarmer

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> I think this has to do with His Bar Mitzpah. The Bar Mitzpah is an official coming of age.
> 
> But regardless, Jesus had to be sinless from birth to death. Him being a child was never an excuse.



Bar MITZVAH. This 'coming of age' also confers on the young man his place in the community...


----------

